# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak Türkmen Cephesi Yürütme Kurulu Üyesi Aydın Maruf ile Söyleşi

## ceyda

Irak Türkmen Cephesi Erbilde büro açtı. ITC Yürütme Kurulu Üyesi Aydın Maruf da Erbildeki büroda faaliyetlerini sürdürmektedir. Erbil ziyaretimiz sırasında ITCnin Erbil bürosunu ziyaret ettik. Maruf daha önceki yıllarda da ITCnin Şam Temsilci Yardımcılığı görevini üstlenmişti. Dolayısıyla Suriyeyi de yakından tanıyan bir siyasetçi. Kendisi ile gerçekleştirdiğimiz söyleşide hem Suriye sorununu hem de Irak siyasetini ve Türkmenleri ele aldık.

ORSAM: Bir buçuk yılı aşkın süredir Suriyede olaylar devam ediyor. Kimse bu olayların nasıl sonuçlanacağını kestiremiyor. Siz uzun yıllar Suriyede kaldınız. Siz Suriyenin genel durumunu nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? Nasıl sonuçlanacağını düşünüyorsunuz?

MARUF: Bir buçuk sene önce kimse Suriyenin bugünkü durumuna gelebileceğini tahmin etmiyordu. Suriyenin iç yapısına baktığımız zaman farklı görüntülerle karşılaşırız. Türkiyeyi ilgilendiren en önemli tablo terör örgütü PKKnın uzantısının bölgede hareketlenmesidir. Dış politika devletlerin ortak menfaatleri üzerine kuruluyor. Bazen ortak menfaat yok edilmeye çalışılıyor. Bu normaldir. Bana göre Suriyenin bu duruma gelmesi; Yemen, Mısır veya Libyaya göre olayların uzun süre devam etmesi ve Beşşar Esadın görevinde uzun süre kalmasına bağlıdır. Çünkü dış müdahale olmamıştır. Suriyeye NATO ya da bölge ülkeleri tarafından bir müdahale olsaydı Beşşar Esad yönetimde kalamazdı. Türkiye bu konuda önemli bir faktördür. Ayaklanmalar başlar başlamaz Türkiye, Esad yönetimine karşı olarak mazlumların yanında olduğunu dile getirdi. Diğer taraftan bakılınca Suriye, Türkiyeyi ayaklanmaların destekçisi olarak görüyor. Benim orada gördüğüm, Suriye hükümetinin bu katliamlara devam edeceğidir. Baas Partisi, halkın nazarında diktatörlük, katliam, baskı anlamına gelmektedir. Derler ki Saddam, Beşar Esadın yaptıklarının yüzde 5ini yapmadı. Bu katliamlar, insan dışı uygulamalar karşısında duran sadece bir grup var, o da Özgür Suriye Ordusu. Eğer dış müdahale olmazsa, Beşşar Esad Suriye halkını senelerce öldürülmeye devam edecektir. Beşşar Esad Suriyeyi komşu devletleri kışkırtmak için bilerek bölüyor. Bu bölünme Kürtlerle başladı. Tartus ve Lazkiye bölgeleri Alevileri yaşadığı bölgedir. Esadın düşüncesi o bölgeyi Alevilere vermektir. Bazı bilgilere göre İrandan ve Hizbullah yanlılarından bölgeye giden silahlı grupların olduğu söyleniyor. Bugün Beşşar Esadın askerleri Suriyeyi kontrol edememektedir. Kontrolü sağlayabilmek için Suriyeye yakın olan gruplara ihtiyaç duyuyor. Alevi ve Kürtleri kullanarak Şamı kontrol altına almaya çalışıyor. Amacı etnisite ve mezhepler üzerinden Suriyeyi bölmek. Bunu ne Saddam ne de Maliki yaptı. Esad bu yolla Türkiyeyi kışkırtmayı amaçlıyor. PYD, 2003 yılında kurulmuştu ve önemsiz bir siyasi parti olarak görülüyordu. Lideri Salih Müslüm Muhammed idi. Kuzey Irakta ikamet ediyor, ara sıra Kandile geçiyordu. Suriyeye girişi yasaktı. Ayaklanma başlar başlamaz bu Salih Müslüm Muhammed Suriyeye getirildi. Esadı desteklemek adına Kürt bölgelerine geçti. Kürtler için özerk bölge talep etti. Bunun için 1.5 yıldır çalışmaktadır. Planı yüzde 60 başarılı oldu. Suriye Hükümeti bunu Türkiyeye karşı kullanıyor. Suriyeyi bu durumu Türkiye getirdi. Muhalefeti destekledi. Özgür Suriye Ordusunu destekledi iddiaları var. Suriyenin Kürtlerin yaşadığı bölgelerinde iki grup ortaya çıktı. İlki terör örgütü PKKnın öncülüğünü yaptığı Kürdistan Halk Meclisleri. Diğeri ise Suriye Kürt Ulusal Konseyi. Bu oluşumu da Suriye KDPsi ve Mesut Barzani destekliyor. Suriyede Kürtlerin yaşadığı bölgelerde Celal Talabani, Mesut Barzani ve PKKnın hakim olma mücadelesi var. Ancak şimdilik PKKnın elinin güçlü olduğunu söylemek mümkün. Bu durum ise Türkiyeyi olumsuz etkiliyor. Türkiyede PKK tarafından yapılan son eylemlerin bu bölgeden kaynakladığını söylemek mümkün. Özellikle Kamışlı-Derik Bölgesi PKKnın üssü konumunda. Türkiyede etnik grupları kışkırtıp istikrarsızlık yaratmaya çalışıyorlar.

Siz Irak siyasetini de iyi biliyorsunuz. İki ülke arasında birçok benzerlik konuşuldu. Uçuşa yasak bölge oluşturulması, güvenli bölge oluşturulması, ülkenin etnik-mezhepsel temelde bölünmesi, iç savaş olasılığı, Alevi-Sünni çatışması. Irak ve Suriyeyi karşılaştıracak olursanız ne gibi benzerlikler ve farklılıklar ortaya çıkar? Suriyede Esad sonrasında bir Irak tecrübesi yaşanmasını bekleyebilir miyiz?

Irak örneği Suriye için önemlidir. Bu senaryolar Saddam döneminde de sürekli konuşulmaktaydı. Bahsettiğiniz hususların hepsi Irak için de zamanında tartışılmıştı. İki ülkedeki etnik gruplar benzerdir. Geçmişte Irakta ne yaşandıysa Suriyede şimdi yaşanmaktadır. Coğrafyalar, tarih, kültür birbirine yakındır. Ama kıyaslamaya girersek ters bir durum ortaya çıkar. Irakta Şii çoğunluk Türkiye yanlısıdır. Suriyede ise Sünni çoğunluk Türkiye yanlısıdır. Beşşar Esaddan sonra Sünni bir iktidarın gelmesi muhtemeldir. Ama bunun olmaması için İran, Hizbullah ve diğer Şii gruplar çalışmaktadır. Suriyede Sünnilerin yoğun olarak yaşadığı bölgeler de var. Ancak coğrafi olarak bir Kürt bölgesi yoktur. Kamışlı gibi Kürtlerin yaşadığı en büyük yerleşim yerlerinin dahi nüfusu 200 bini geçmez. Ayrıca o bölgelerde Suriyedeki Baas rejimi tarafından uygulanan Araplaştırma politikası da çok etkili olmuştur. Irakta Duhok-Erbil gibi bir coğrafya var, ancak Suriyede yok. Ama Suriyede bu yaratılmaya çalışılıyor. Biz Suriyeli yetkililerle görüştüğümüzde Kürtlerin Irakta ve Türkiyede bir bölgeleri olduğunu ama Suriyede olmadığını söylüyorlardı. Suriyede bir Kürt bölgesi oluşursa başta Türkiye ve Irak zarar görecektir. Bu nedenle söylediğiniz senaryoların hepsi geçerli olabilir. Suriyeli Muhalifler Yemende, Irakta, Libyada müdahale oldu. Suriyede çok geç kalındı diyorlar. Ama ABD ile ilgili şüpheleri de var. Müdahale edilmezse binlerce insan daha ölecektir. Irak siyasi, iktisadi ve stratejik açıdan Suriyeden daha güçlüdür. ABD neden Iraka müdahale etti de Suriyeye etmiyor? Önemsiz olduğu için mi? Petrol olmadığı için mi? Suriyenin bölünmesini istediği için mi?

Tüm bu senaryolar akla Suriye, Esad sonrasında bölünebilir mi? sorusunu getiriyor. Sizin bu konudaki öngörünüz nedir?

Suriye topraklarının bölünmesi komşu ülkelerden hiç birinin menfaatine değildir. Bu nedenle hepsi Suriyenin toprak bütünlüğünü destekliyor. Ama bölünmeyi Beşşar Esad istiyor. Esad Suriyedeki iç muhalefet ve Sünni devletlerden intikam almak için Suriyeyi bölmeye çalışıyor. Kürt bölgesinde başarılı oldu. Bu başarı zincirleme şeklinde devam edebilir. Özgür Suriye Ordusu da şu an yıpranmaya başlamış durumda. Esad bu şekilde devam ederse başarılı olabilir.

Siz Irak Türkmen Cephesinin Suriye Temsilci Yardımcısı olarak Şamda görev yaptınız. Oradaki Türkmenlerin genel durumunu ve bu olaylardan nasıl etkilendiklerini anlatır mısınız?

Beşşar Esad yönetiminin Türkmenlere de ayrı bir bölge oluşturmayı teklif ettiğini biliyoruz. Özellikle Bayır-Bucak Türkmenlerinin yaşadığı bölgelerde Türkmenler için bir hakimiyet alanı kurulmasının teklif edildiğini söyleyebiliriz. Türkmenler, bölgede bin yıllık geçmişe sahip bir millettir. Ancak Türkmenler diğer gruplardan farklı bir durumda. Örgütsel yapıya sahip olmamakla birlikte bir siyasi organizasyon kurmalarına da izin verilmemiştir. Ayrıca Türkmenlere ait bir bölge ya da şehir yoktur. Türkmenler, Suriyede dağınık bir biçimde yaşamaktadır. Türkiye ve Suriye komşu olmasına rağmen, Osmanlı İmparatorluğundan sonra Türkmenler yıpratılmaya ve kültürel olarak yok edilmeye çalışılmıştır. Şamda yerli Türkmenler yaşamaktadır. Ayrıca Golan Türkmenlerini de dikkate almak gerekmektedir. Türkmenler, Golandan başlayıp Halepe kadar dağınık bir biçimde yaşamaktadır. Öte yandan Türkmenler siyasete uzak olmaları nedeniyle tecrübesizdir. Son günlerde İstanbulda Suriye Demokratik Türkmen Hareketi kuruldu. Yönetimine bakacak olursak Halep, Lazkiye, Humustan ikişer kişi var. Bu farklı görüşlerin ortaya çıkmasına neden oluyor. Keşke farklı bir şey kurulsaydı. Sünni Arapların, Kürtlerin, Şiilerin yani tüm grupların muhalefette etkinliği var. Türkmenlerin koordinasyonu çok az. Özellikle Türk ve Arap basınına kendilerini ifade edemiyorlar. Türkmen bölgelerinden 15 tugay oluşturuldu. Toplam nüfusları 2000 kişi olabilir. Özgür Suriye Ordusunda faaliyet gösteriyorlar. Türkmenler siyasi hayata yeni yeni katılıyorlar. En son Kahire Toplantısına katılım sağladılar. Orada bile eksiklikleri belliydi. Kürtler lider kadro yetiştirmiş durumdalar. Mesela Suriye Demokratik Türkmen Hareketini Şamda temsil eden kimse yok. Ama Arapların, Kürtlerin her yerde bayrağı var. Hal bu iken Kahire toplantısına da Türkiyenin baskı ve önerileriyle ancak Türkmenler dahil olabilmiştir. Biz Suriye Türkmenlerinin nüfusunun 3 milyon olduğunu söylüyoruz. Ama bunların içinde Araplaştırılmış olanlar, tarihini unutanlar var. Bunların içinde ancak yarım milyon insan Türkçe konuşabiliyordur. Bu nedenle Suriye Türkmenlerinin hem Türkiye hem Azerbaycan hem de Irak Türkmenlerinden büyük desteğe ihtiyaçları vardır. Türk basını Türkmenlerden 3-4 ay öncesine kadar hiç bahsetmemekteydi. Suriye Asuri Demokratik Örgütünün Halepte-Kamışlıda büroları var. Orada Kerkük gibi bir yapı oluşturmaya çalışıyorlar; Asuriler, Araplar, Kürtlerle birlikte ortak bir idare kurulacak. Şu an Beşşar Esaddan destek alıyorlar. Ama Türkmenlerin Halep ve Bayır-Bucakta böyle bir çalışmaları yok. Hıristiyanlar, Çerkesler, Kürtler, Ermeniler (yani bölgedeki azınlık gruplar) Esad döneminde kendilerine ait dergi, gazete, dernek, ocak kurmuşlardı. Gizli çalışan siyasi partileri vardı. Ama Türkmenlerin hiçbir şeyi yoktu. Sadece Ankarada bulunan pasif bir Bayır Bucak Derneği vardı. Pasif kalmalarında Esadın baskısının etkisi olduğu kadar kendi hataları da var. Bugün Suriye Ulusal Meclisinin Şam Bildirgesinde veya diğer belgelerde Türkmenler zikredilmemiştir. Suriye Türkmenlerinin Türkiye başta olmak üzere tüm Türk Dünyasından topyekün bir desteğe ihtiyacı var. Türkmeneli Öğrenci Birliği bir kampanya yapmaya başladı. Yardım toplanıp Suriyeli Türkmen mültecilere gönderiliyor. Bu sayede Irak Türkmenleri, Suriye Türkmenlerinin yanında olduğunu gösteriyor. Ama sadece maddi yardımla bu iş olmaz. Suriye Türkmenlerinin siyasete girmeleri gerekiyor. Mutlaka Suriye Ulusal Konseyinde yer almaları gerekli. En önemlisi ise Suriye içinde birleşip, ortak hareket etmeleri lazım. Bir buçuk senedir Suriyedeki olaylardan hayatını kaybedenlerin yüzde 30unun Türkmen olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. Ama bundan kimse bahsetmez. Humusta yapılan bombalı saldırı Türkmenleri hedef aldı. Bu durum rapor halinde örgütlere iletilmedi. Ayrıca mutlaka siyasi parti kurulması lazım. Demokratik Değişim İçin Ulusal Koordinasyon Komitesi kuruluyor. 30 tane siyasi parti katılacak. Bunun içinde Suriye Kürt Azadi Partisi var. Kürt partilere ek olarak Suriyede izinli olan partiler katılacak. Amaç Suriye Ulusal Konseyine alternatif bulmaktır. Çünkü Suriye Ulusal Konseyi de bugüne kadar birleşemedi. Kürtler çekildi, diğer gruplar tepki gösterdi.

Peki, son dönemde Irakta yaşanan gelişmeleri nasıl değerlendiriyorsunuz? Bağdat ve Erbil arasındaki gerginlik nereye gidiyor?

2003ten beri Erbil-Bağdat arasındaki gerginlikler devam ediyor. Irakta üç grup esas alındı. Kürt, Sünni ve Şii. Kürtler bu dağılımda aktif rol aldı. Irakın durumu şartlara ya da başka bir devletin isteğine göre değişiyor. Irakı konuşurken mutlaka İrandan da bahsetmek lazım. İransız Irak olmuyor. İranın Bağdat-Erbil arasında yaşanan olaylarda büyük etkisi var. Mesela seçimden önce Irakiye Listesi kuruldu. Bir Şii Listesi kuruldu. Bir Kürdistan İttifakı vardı. Her bir grubun kimler tarafından desteklendiği malum. Problemler buradan kaynaklandı. Petrol ve peşmerge gibi konular teferruattır. Esas konu seçimden sonra iki grup arasında yaşanmıştır. Türkiye ve İranın taraf olması Irak siyasetini gerginleştirdi diyebiliriz. Özellikle de Tarık El-Haşimi olayından sonra gerginlik tırmandı. Şimdi Irakta Şii ve Sünni olmak üzere iki blok oluştu. Şii Bloku Maliki başkanlığında İran destekli, Sünni Bloku (Türkmenler, Kürtler, Sünni Araplar) ise Türkiye, ABD ve Suudi Arabistan desteklidir. Erbil-Bağdat arasında çıkan son olay peşmergelerin Rabia bölgesine girmesi ile yaşandı. Irak Ordusunun da Diyaladan o bölgeye getirilmesi Bağdat-Erbil arasındaki gerginliği daha da arttırdı. Bölgesel Kürt Yönetimi, Bağdata önem vermeden hareket ediyor. Sanki ayrı bir devlet gibi davranıyor. Kürtlerin Bağdatı tehdidi, Sünni Arapların ve Arap Devletlerinin Kürtleri desteklemesi ve İranın da Maliki yönetiminin arkasında durmasıyla gerginlik arttı. Ancak Bölgesel Kürt Yönetimi içerisindeki muhalefetin yönetime Bağdatla ilişkilerin iyileştirilmesi yönünde baskı var. Muhalefet komşu devletlerin baskılarına boyun eğildiğini düşünüyor. Mesut Barzani bir toplantı yaptı ve Goran hariç tüm siyasi partiler katıldı. Bir heyet oluşturuldu. Bu heyet Barzani başkanlığında Bağdata gidecekti. Sorunları çözmek için Maliki ve Irak hükümeti ile görüşülecekti. Kürtlerin Bağdatla yönetimsel sorunları var. Ama buna ek olarak Sünni-Şii problemi de yaşanmaktadır. İran bu konuda çok etkilidir. Malikinin Kerkükte Bakanlar Kurulunu toplaması ve Türk Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlunun Kerkük ziyareti olayları daha fazla gerginleştirdi. Bu olaylar tüm Sünni grupları etkilemektedir. Önceden peşmerge ve petrol konuları vardı. Şimdi bunlara ek olarak Sünni-Şii sıkıntısı da ortaya çıktı.

Son dönemlerde Türkmenlerle Iraklı Kürtler arasındaki ilişkilerin iyileştiğini görüyoruz. Bu durum için ne gibi adımlar atıldı?

28 Temmuzda Irak Parlamentosunda Türkmenlerin Irakta esas unsur olarak kabul edilmesi, Kürdistan İttifakının desteğiyle olmuştur. Oradaki tüm Kürtler bu yönde olumlu oy kullanmıştır. Önceden engel olurlardı. Bu çok önemli bir nokta. Ayrıca Kerkükte vali (Kürt) ve meclis başkanı (Türkmen) ortak hareket etmektedir. KDP ve KYB, Türkmeneli bölgesi konusunda artık ITCyi muhatap almaktadır. Bu da diğer önemli bir adımdır.

Erbilde Irak Türkmen Cephesinin bir büro açmasını da bu gelişmelerin bir parçası sayabilir miyiz?

Tabi ki. Bir de Kürt Yönetimi eski zihniyetinden vazgeçmiştir. Bölgesel Kürt Yönetiminde de her gün siyaset değişmektedir. Bazı olayların çözülmesi zamana bağlıdır. Mesela 31 Ağustos Türkmen Şehitleri Günü aktif bir şekilde gündeme gelmiyordu. Şimdi bu sene sadece Erbilde yapıldı. Bütün Kürt basınında bu haber oldu. Yönetim bunu olumlu karşıladı.

Önümüzdeki dönemde ne gibi gelişmeler bekliyorsunuz?

Olumlu adımlar atılacağını düşünüyorum. Kerkükte seçime katılmak için Türkmenler ve Kürtler bir liste oluşturabilir. Ayrıca Erbilde Türkmenler hükümete katılabilir. Yine Erbilde Türkmenlerle ilgili bazı değişiklikler yaşanabilir. Kerkük başta olmak üzere tüm Türkmeneli bölgesine baktığımızda ne Kürt ne de Türkmen basınında karşı tarafa yönelik olumsuz bir propaganda görülmemektedir. Karşılıklı sert açıklamalar yapılmamaktadır. Bundan bir ay önce ITCden bir heyet Neçirvan Barzani ile görüşmüştür. Bu çok olumlu bir gelişmedir. Hükümetin tebrik edilmesi önemli gelişmelerdir. Bunlar eskiden kırmızı çizgiydi. Şimdi iki taraf da birbirini kabul ediyor. Bundan bir sene evvel kabul edilmiyordu. Irak Türkmen Cephesi, Kürt siyasi oluşumunu kabul ediyor. Kürtler de Irak Türkmen Cephesini bir siyasi aktör, muhatap olarak kabul etmektedir.

Peki, bu kırılma nasıl başladı?

Bu gelişmeler Kerkükte, Irak Türkmen Cephesi ile Kürt siyasi partiler arasında başladı. Bu bölgelerde Araplardan ziyade Kürtler ve Türkmenler önemli iki faktördür. Kürtler buna inanmıyordu ve ITCyi dışarıda tutmaya çalışıyordu. Kürtlerle Türkmenlerin ilişkilerinin kötü olması Bağdatta her iki tarafı da zarara uğratıyor. Biz cumhurbaşkanı yardımcısı aday gösteriyoruz, Kürtler karşı çıkıyor. Kürtler bize destek verdiği zaman Şiiler de destek veriyorlar. Türkmenlerin bunu iyi değerlendirmesi ve iyi bir siyaset yapması lazım.

Sayın Maruf teşekkür ederiz.

* Bu söyleşi ORSAM Başkanı Hasan Kanbolat, ORSAM Danışmanı Serhat Erkmen ve ORSAM Uzmanı Oytun Orhan tarafından 5 Eylül 2012 tarihinde Erbilde gerçekleştirilmiştir.

----------

